# Welcher Kernel ist Dein Favorit für einen Laptop?

## Inte

Ich bin seit Wochen dabei Gentoo auf meinem IBM Thinkpad R40 zu installieren/konfigurieren und stoße dabei immer wieder Schwierigkeiten, die (teilweise) auf den Kernel zurückzuführen sind (z.B. fehlerhafte ACPI-Unterstützung, kompilieren nur mit SMP-Unterstützung möglich, etc.).

Deshalb würde mich interessieren welchen Kernel Du bevorzugst, bzw. welche Probleme Du mit ihm hast/hattest.

Meine ersten Versuche: gentoo-sources_2.4.20-rc5

Momentan: ac-sources_2.4.22-pre6-ac1

-=Inte=-

----------

## piquadrat

Ich habe einen ThinkPad R32. Benutze damit einen Vanilla-Kernel mit einigen Patches aus dem ck-Patchset (ACPI, O(1) Scheduler und noch ein paar andere). Den 2.6-test1 habe ich auch ab und zu am laufen. Sehr vielversprechend, das Teil...

----------

## gfc

naja.. gentoo wollte kein ACPI.. vanilla wollte mein cam ned mounten..

gs sources und ALLES funktioniert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Big

gs-sources 

bringt an Patches fast alles mit was ich so brauche (acpi,win4lin,int.,etc.) und ist eigentlich auch immer recht aktuell.  :Laughing: 

J.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich hab die Vanilla sources auf nem 486er Laptop mit 4MB laufen und damit keine Probleme (außer, dass das Teil halt ewig lahm ist  :Smile:   ).

----------

## Inte

Nachdem ich verzweifelt versucht habe die ACPI-Unterstützung für meinen Laptop zu konfigurieren, lösten sich alle Probleme auf, indem ich die ac-sources "emerged" hatte. Lediglich der "hibernation"- und "suspend"-Modus bedarf noch ein paar eingehender Versuche, bis ich sagen kann es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Trotz alledem habe ich immer noch Schwierigkeiten den Kernel "ohne" SMP-Unterstützung zu kompillieren, ohne dabei eine Fehlermeldung zu bekommen (Kernel unabhängig!).

Na ja, solange ACPI mit SMP funktioniert, soll es mir recht sein.  :Wink: 

Sowohl gentoo-sources, als auch vanilla-sources, ermöglichten mir keine Verwendung des der ACPI-Unterstützung. Ich erhalte immer noch die Fehlermeldung:

```
PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI-0345: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

ACPI-1124: *** Error: Method execution failed [/_SB_.PC1I0.LPC_.EC__.AC__._PSR] (Node c12e2e00), AE_TIME
```

----------

## tonne

Hallo,

> Deshalb würde mich interessieren welchen Kernel Du bevorzugst, bzw. welche Probleme

> Du mit ihm hast/hattest. 

Ich bevorzuge die xfs-sources.

Probleme? Nö, ich hatte mit den xfs-sources überhaupt keine Probleme.  :Smile: 

Cheers,

tonne

----------

## hopfe

Auf meinen Lifebook benutze die "gentoo-sources",  hatte damit  nur das Problem das meine IrDA Schnittstelle nicht erkannt wurde. 

Acpi, Pcmcia, Wlan etc laufen ohne Probleme.

----------

## kasara

Auf meinem Toshiba Satellite 5200-802 werkeln die gentoo-sources und das tun sie verdammt gut....verglichen mit dem RedHat 9 Versuch

Ich hab sogar Sound UND Touchpad(nicht die cpad-Treiber)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Trotz alledem habe ich immer noch Schwierigkeiten den Kernel "ohne" SMP-Unterstützung zu kompillieren, ohne dabei eine Fehlermeldung zu bekommen (Kernel unabhängig!).

 

Ich habe das selbe Problem, ohne SMP bricht die Kompilliervorgang immer ab. Hat mich ne weile gekostet, bis ich rausgefunden hatte woran es lag  :Smile: 

Naja, als Workaround funktioniert es ja auch mit SMP.

----------

## knorke

ich habe nen thinkpad x30 und das funzt imt allen kernels recht gut.

ich benutze aber am liebsten den wolk-kernel. da sind sehr viele patches drin vereinigt und er funzt auch problemlos.

----------

## maestro

nachdem ich einige kernel (gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r5, ac-sources-2.4.21-r4...) ausprobiert hatte bin ich letztendlich bei den vanilla-sources gelandet, und hab den dann selber gepatcht:

O(1) scheduler, preemptible, low latency

autoregulation

Swap prefetching

Read Latency2

Destop Tuning 1

Variable HZ

Desktop Tuning 2

Scheduler Tunable

(alle aus dem ck-patchset) und:

Supermount

der neueste acpi-patch mit acpi4asus

das einzige, was ich nicht zum laufen bekommen habe war software-suspend. komm aber erstmal auch ohne das aus

mfg

michael

----------

## Sas

ich nutz auf meinem asus book mit xp-m 2000+ die gentoo-sources_2.4.20-rc5, hatte eigentlich auch noch keine probs mit... das mit dem smp stört mich nicht weiter, da acpi - anders als apm - ja auch trotz smp unterstützung läuft...

----------

## Ragin

Ich nutze für mein Compaq Presario 905E die ac-sources.

----------

## pYrania

2.4.21-ck3

----------

## daemonb

ck-sources 2.4.20r6

Hat einer einen link zu einer acpi config? z.B. Batterie geht leer und laptop piept bzw bei kritischem stand geht in standby??

Danke schonmal

----------

## ben

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Trotz alledem habe ich immer noch Schwierigkeiten den Kernel "ohne" SMP-Unterstützung zu kompillieren, ohne dabei eine Fehlermeldung zu bekommen (Kernel unabhängig!). 
> 
> Ich habe das selbe Problem, ohne SMP bricht die Kompilliervorgang immer ab. Hat mich ne weile gekostet, bis ich rausgefunden hatte woran es lag 
> 
> Naja, als Workaround funktioniert es ja auch mit SMP.

 

Ich benutze xfs-sources und kein Problem

Zu den Quote:

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config /root

make mrproper

cp /root/.config .

make oldconfig && make dep && make clean && make bzImage modules modules_install

HTH

Ben

----------

## geta

Ich benutze auf dem Sony Vaio die Vanilla Sources 2.4.21-rc1 mit dem ACPI-Patch und bin komplett zufrieden damit.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

gentoo sources läuft auf dem dell notebook einwandfrei

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## hulk2nd

ich kann dir nur die ac-sources ans herz legen. für laptop meiner erfahrung nach das optimalste. hab mindestens 5 kernel durchprobiert. vor allem für centrinos sehr zu empfehlen

----------

## ZX-81

Mein klarer Favorit 2.6.0-test1 aus den development sourcen.

ACPI geht damit endlich und mit der Einstellung preemtive gibt es keine lästigen "Hänger" auf dem Desktop bei Vollast.

Der Lüfter läuft auch seltener (subjektiv).

----------

## Camoes

Ich versuchs auch grad mit den 2.6er beta2 sourcen.

Allerdings hab ich noch Probleme mit wlan und Xfree.

Problem ist, ohne wlan kann man schlecht emergen  :Wink: 

----------

## maestro

 *Quote:*   

> e = pi = 3

 

naja nicht ganz, oder?   :Wink: 

----------

## jay

Ich benutz die vanilla sources mit dem aktuellstem acpi patch, damit funktonieret thermal trottling prima auf meinem ASUS Laptop. Wen es interessiert: hier.

----------

## the_ysterious

ich benutze vanilla-kernel 2.4.21

mit folgenden Patches:

swsusp-1.0.3

acpi-20030619-2.4.21

patch-int-2.4.21.0

auf einem JVC MP-XP7250

komplette Hardware wird unterstützt

(Firewire und SD-Kartenslot konnte ich nicht testen)

----------

## mathes.s

Ich habe ein Asus 2400 und benutzte die development sourcen 2.6.0-test6. Funktionieren klasse. Ich kann den Prozessor rauf und runter takten, je nach dem was ich gerade mache. Auch die "tollen" lämpchen für Netzwerktraffic und Incoming Mail funktionieren, das taten sie bei mir nicht mal unter Windows. Support für das Synaptics Touchpad ist jetzt auch im Kernel, damit funktionieren auch alle die Zusatztasten fürs scrollen.

Vorher hatte ich die Vanilla-sourcen mit ACPI-Patch und Cpufreq Patch war auch sehr gut funktionierte. Man musste nur immer alles neu Patchen wenn ein neuer Kernel raus kam, deshalb bin ich immer bei dem gleichen geblieben. Aber mit dem neuen 2.6* sind die Funktionen alle schon im Kernel.

mfg Mathes

----------

## MaJor_PerMutation

Eventuell lohnt sich ein Blick hier:

http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/laptopkernel/

Gruß,

M.

----------

## rivi

ich benutze den gaming-sources auf meinem Compaq armada m700 und bis jetzt läuft eigentlich alles wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe!

----------

## Pylon

Mir fehlen die ppc-sources für mein iBook im Voting  :Wink:   Meistens nehme ich die benh-sources, da die Auswahl der Patches dort recht ordentlich ist.  Doch die gentoo-ppc-sources sind mit noch weiteren Patches wie z.B. für den Monitoring-Mode für die Airport-Karte versehen.  Also, für Laptops und WarDriven besser geeignet  :Smile: 

----------

## haegar

ich habe einen Dell Inspiron 8200... und die ganze Zeit den gs kernel drauf. Leider hat der Sound ab und zu noch ein bißchen gekratzt...

Hab jetzt mal die ac-sources drauf...  Jetzt läuft alles perfekt..

----------

## SuEt

ich besitze das dell inspiron 8100 mit kernel-2.6.0-test9. das erste mal funktioniert acpi (battery, strom, cpu, temperature), obwohl ich leider nicht testen kann, ob supsend2disk funktioniert, da ich dummerweise keine suspend-partition eingerichtet hatte (dachte mir, dass das frühstens evtl in einem Jahr funktionieren könnte). Suspend2ram funktioniert leider nicht (grauer Monitor).

gruss

SuEt

----------

## thundersteele

Auch 2.6.0-test9

ACPI Speedstep usw. funktioniert. Suspend(disk) geht auch eigentlich, das muss ich aber noch optimieren. Prinzipiell geht es aber. Wenn du eine Swap Partition hast dann kannst du diese als suspend-partition nehmen, zumindest wenn sie nicht kleiner ist als dein RAM (meine ist sogar ein paar MB kleiner).

----------

## SuEt

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, muss ich beim inspiron, um die suspend2disk-partition zu erstellen, dass tool von dell benutzen (irgend so eine bootbare diskette, die der partition eine bestimmte id gibt, damit das bios erkennt, dass es sich um eine suspend-partition handelt). ich vermute nicht, dass ich die swat-partition verwenden kann (die idee kam mir auch schon, aber wie gesagt, ich nehme nicht an, dass ich das bios austricksen kann).

die meldung, die ich erhalte, dass keine suspend2disk-partition vorhanden ist, kommt vom bios und nicht vom kernel.

gruss

SuEt

----------

## gordin

Mir fehlen auch die ppc-sourcen.

Nachdem ich anfangs die gentoo-ppc-sourcen verwendet habe benutze ich jetzt den benh-kernel (anfangs eigentlich nur wegen dem coolen Standbylampe blinkt bei HD-Aktivität). Da alles gut klappt habe ich keinen Grund was anderes zu probieren...

----------

## Void Main

2.6.0-test9 - der erste Kernel auf dem ich auf meinem Acer Lappi die CPU-Frequenz-Regelung zum laufen bekommen hab (test6 tat's nicht, vanilla und ac auch nicht)

ACPI funzt fast komplett, nur suspend und LID machen mir noch schwierigkeiten ... aber da muß ich mich einfach nur mal mit beschäftigen.

----------

## tobimat80

Benutze auch die ac-sources für mein HP nx7000. Funktioniert auch so weit alles - ACPI (fast komplett), Sound, IRDA, Bluetooth und Touchpad. WLAN - na ja, ich glaub, ich warte auf die Treiber von Intel, falls die mal endlich kommen (die von Linuxant sollen aber funktionieren).

----------

## kitano

ac-sources waren immer erste wahl fuer laptops.

inzwischen hatte ich mir eine usb-2.0 pcmcia karte zugelegt, die leider zusammen mit meiner wlan-karte nicht funktioniert (treiberstrukturproblem).

deshalb bin ich auf die mm-sources umgestiegen, die hier leider in der umfrage nicht auftauchen. version 2.6.0_beta9-r1 (momentan)

apm sleep / suspend funktioniert nicht mehr. warte sehnsuechtigst auf den offiziellen release, in dem das hoffentlich gefixt ist.

ach ja: dell inspiron 4000

kitano

----------

## Sas

ich nutze seit einiger zeit die mm-sources auf meinem asus laptop und bin ziemlich begeistert... läuft alles prima und gibt ne menge sinnvoller features. hab wohl glück mit der hardware, bei anderen laufen sie nämlich teilweise auch ganz schön beschissen  :Wink: 

----------

